# Dataone Broadband : want to setup login & password. How..?



## tkprakash (Oct 3, 2005)

hello all,

My Dataone broadband connection does not prompt for a login or password. Is there any way I can setup login and password for it..?


thomaskprakash


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 3, 2005)

User name and password are saved inside the firmware of the modem.......so there is no need to config your software to do so. You turn on your modem and you are connected.......


----------



## tkprakash (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you jack// ani

What I want to do is to restrict access to my internet connection in a situation where many members of my family share the same computer.
Is there a better way out than the boot password..?

Can I set up a password to the internet explorer which is my default browser.

regards
thomas k prakash


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 3, 2005)

just change the DataOne password.. i think that will stop user from loging in...

any way... for DataOne.. one thing u can try... that is.. turn on the Modem.. got to the control panel... that is *192.168.1.1/ ... (hope u have UT300R2 type modem...) now there go to the Setup then click the the connection what u have... in there u have a option call *On Demand*....

*img365.imageshack.us/img365/4813/003dl.th.jpg

turn it on... click apply... the go to *Tools* then *System Commands*... there click *Save All*.... turn ur modem off... then turn it back again... wait for the PPPoE lite to come up... if it comes up then i dont know any option for doing what u wanted... its plug n play... but if it doesnt... that means the u have the option what u wanted (Dialer)....

now if u have winXP then, go to the *Network Connection*... cr8 a new connection... connect to the internet, set up my connection manually, now the second option Connect Using a Broadband connection that requirs a user name & password... give the ISP name BSNL BB, put ur user name & password... now dial...


----------

